# Zombie-Proof Fortresses for sale



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

For the more financially-able among us...

(and whoever gets the castle, I hope I'll be invited over as an apocalypse guest; since i DID post the link after all) 

Anti-zombie strongholds for sale - Yahoo! Homes

The one pictured here was made from a nuclear missile silo; and at $750,000 is by FAR the most affordable :shock:


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

lol! I think everyone in the world knows where this is located now. Its screaming "TARGET"! lol. Reminds me of that hippie on DDP in the silo, now he got a steal out of that buy. Wish I could find one like that.


----------

